# 130g - any suggestions?



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

I finally got a full tank shot of my aquarium.










Does anyone have suggestions of what might look better? Would you keep the big hunk of wood in the middle? Might be hard to see but I have some rock caves built over on the left side of the aquarium next to the wood.


----------



## derekp (Nov 5, 2008)

I think it looks great. I love boesemanis, mine aren't that mature yet. Whats the complete fauna and flora list for the tank?


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Man, that looks great. I wouldn't change much. Great job.


----------



## gunk (Sep 28, 2008)

Just keep letting things grow in and let it get denser.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks guys. Guess we're never happy with our own creations. lol

For fish I have:
Boesemani's Rainbow (2)
Australian Rainbow (2)
Celebes Rainbow (4)
American Flag Fish (2)
White cloud (1)
Serpae Tetra (11)
Rummy Nose tetra (13)
Asst Corydora (about 12-14)
angelicus loach (1)
Red Tail Botia (3)
Bumble bee Cats (2)
SAE (1)
Pearl Gourami (1)
Angels (2)
Bamboo Shrimp (3)
Whisker Shrimp (1)
Bristlenose Pleco (2)

As far as Plants...hmm...I don't know what I really Have actaullyl hahaha.

Here is what I know I have...I will see if I can identify the rest

Red LIlly
Banana Plant
Sunset Hygro
Small leaf Hygro
Pennywort
Cobomba
Telenthera
Bacopa
Red Root Floater
Water lettuce
Rotala Willichhi
Kompakt
Ludwigia Repens
Blyxa
Glosso
and can't think of the grass name right now. 

Thanks for the compliments guys. Embarrassing showing my big center peice wood with all the BBA. hahaha. Still fighting algae issues


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Very nice job, Chris.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

What lucious growth you have. What kind of aquascape are you thinking of? A middle scape like this?








or a right scape like this?








For different types of scapes check out http://www.aquascapingworld.com/


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Kim: What is the groundcover you're using in the first picture of yours and what is the fine-leaved plant in the background on the right side?


----------



## AquaVu (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi Dawntwister, what is the name of the beautiful plants that you're using as ground cover? It's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

These aren't my aquariums. Forgot to write the names, for I am medicated at present. The right scape is by eyebeatbadgers. The middle scape I found googling for wood scape in planted tank. Can't find it anymore. Just wanted to give ideas to how the beautiful tank could be changed. For we all want change at times. That is why we women go to the beauty parlor.


----------



## derekp (Nov 5, 2008)

In the middle scape, the groundcover is called elatine tiandra. I use it in my tank and it really is a pretty plant.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

To the thread starter: You have quite an impressive tank. Its a six foot right? Thats a challenge I'd like to undertake one day, but probably not until my brother moves out and I can use his bedroom as a fishroom. 

I really like the wildness of the way things are planted, it gives it a good natural feel.



derekp said:


> In the middle scape, the ground cover is called elatine tiandra. I use it in my tank and it really is a pretty plant.


Are you talking about the bright green low growing stem plant in the tank that is split down the middle? That plant has a real nice look to it, I'm going to have to try to find some locally.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Going more for the top tank you posted with a middle scape. I think it leaves more room for the fish to swim about and allows me to stuff more junk in my tank. haha.



K20A2 said:


> To the thread starter: You have quite an impressive tank. Its a six foot right? Thats a challenge I'd like to undertake one day, but probably not until my brother moves out and I can use his bedroom as a fishroom.
> 
> I really like the wildness of the way things are planted, it gives it a good natural feel.
> 
> Are you talking about the bright green low growing stem plant in the tank that is split down the middle? That plant has a real nice look to it, I'm going to have to try to find some locally.


Thank you. Yes, it's 6 foot but the challenge is that it is somewhat narrow. If there were enough space in my house, I think I too would have a fish room! ah...to dream. Anyways, it is somewhat wildly planted. When I first started, I was just lucky to not have stuff kill off and have to uproot it anyways. For the ease of not totally redoing everything, I mainly stuck new plants where I could fit them.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

I know it may be hard to see my small pic, but can anyone suggest a better backdrop plant to put behind the wood centerpiece? Right now, it's (i think) Ambulia and a little bit of Ludwigia Repens


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

I think besides the Cobomba, Rotala Rotunda would stand up straight and leave you a good view of the wood.


----------

